# Telechargement de films



## lappartien (14 Juillet 2014)

Temps de telechargement apple tv tres long, et c.est nouveau. Avant on visionnait apres quelques cinq ou dix minutes de telechargement. Là, impossible on attend 45 mn puis on visionne les 45 minutes. Il faut reattenfre pour voir la seconde partie du film.Apple tv acheté il a moins d.un an. Le wifi est du haut débit. Le test apple tv est ok.
Alors?????
Apple bizarrement preconise de telecharger sur son mac et de transferer ensuite sur sa tv. A quoi alors me sert l.apple tv???
Acheté que pour visionner les films sur tv.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2014)

Le souci ne vient sûrement pas de l'Apple TV, mais de ta connexion internet. J'ai moi même quelques ralentissements inexpliqués depuis 15 jours, je suis chez Bouygue.


----------



## lappartien (16 Juillet 2014)

c'est pas des ralentissements si tu regardes bien, c'est 45 minutes de temps de téléchargement pour 45 mn de film ensuite ça s'arrête et faut attendre pour regarder les 45 dernières autres minutes.
la connexion wifi avait été contrôlée.
donc?...


----------



## MacEye (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

et tu as essayé avec un câble ethernet quand même pour voir la différence ?

bonne soirée.

Stéphane


----------



## lappartien (18 Juillet 2014)

J'ai restauré simplement l'apple tv . ça prend du temps mais bon, semble être revenu à peu près pour l'instant à la normale sauf que je décoche HD pour les extraits et mis résolution vidéo sur 720 au lieu de 1080. Pour les extraits le temps de téléchargement semble revenu à peu près à la normale. Pour le film pas encore essayé.Je noterai ici le résultat.


Par contre faire un mail au support itunes store ne sert à rien. appeler direct apple care.
0805540003


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2014)

lappartien a dit:


> Par contre faire un mail au support itunes store ne sert à rien. appeler direct apple care.
> 0805540003



Sur ce point, je ne peut qu'être d'accord


----------



## lappartien (21 Juillet 2014)

apres réglage extrait en standard et téléchargement film en standard.Apres verif du wifi. Apres avoir reformaté l'apple tv, réinitialisé etc. NO MARCHARAN
QUALITE PAS ALLEMANDE
même problème de temps très long de téléchargement
j'en ai perdu mon latin


----------

